# Fancy Pigeons East Tennessee



## GoslingFever (Jan 31, 2006)

Fancy Pigeon crosses in East TN, can meet in Oak Ridge or Crossville.

We are almost certain that most are males (have heard a lot of cooing coming from the loft lately - some females *can* coo but you know how it goes with odds, right? . All were hatched this summer & fall.

$7 each or will do a deal if you buy them all (we have 13 young birds). Also a breeding pair with two squabs that hatched December 11th and 12th. (The breeding pair with squabs will need to wait at least 3 weeks before the pair & babies can be relocated.

Heavy Mookie & Roller influence, with German Owl & Racing crosses & a booted variety was added a few years ago. Here is what most of the babies look like right now:










Here is a link to a thread with more info and photos of our flock:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/livestock-forums/poultry/468814-our-pigeons.html


----------

